# SMS von 069204572107



## oliveer (25 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit einigen Wochen bekomme ich SMS für einen neuen Chat baierend auf einer lokalen Einwahl... 


> Von 069204572107 : Bist Du Flatrate, hast Du Freunde! Speed-Chat. Jetzt anrufen, Spaß haben und 100 Euro gewinnen. No risk - just fun! 069204572107





> Von 069204572107 : Speed-Chat: Du hast eine private Einladung zum speed-Chat bekommen. Heute Abend im Raum 3. Lass dich überraschen. No risk – just fun! Telefon 069204572107



Sind diese Patienten schon hier bekannt ? 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## KatzenHai (25 April 2008)

*AW: SMS von 069204572107*

Wo auch immer das Geschäftsmodell hin will - wenn man dort anruft, hört man nur frustriert fragende Anrufer (offensichtlich mehrheitlich männlich) und Wahltöne bei deren Versuch, zwischen den Chatrooms ohne Inhalt hin und her zu wechseln.

Und das Ganze zum Festnetzpreis nach Frankfurt.

Beeindruckend.


Bescheuert!


----------



## oliveer (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS von 069204572107*



> Von 069204572107 : Wo warst du? Wir haben im Speed-Chat auf dich gewartet. Heute Abend treffen wir uns in Raum 3. Wird bestimmt lustig! Also, bis später! 069204572107



Mal wieder ne SMS von diesen Chaoten - jetzt wird es mal Zeit für andere Maßnahmen ...

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS von 069204572107*

Ich begreife nicht, was das soll - wer wie ich ne Festnetzflat hat, kann tagelang für lau zuhören, wie andere sich auch nicht treffen oder miteinander reden...

Cui bono?


----------



## oliveer (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS von 069204572107*

In einigen Foren häufen sich auch die Beschwerden zu dieser Nummer ... Mich wundert nur, dass im Forum von Antispam noch niemand von dieser Nummer gehört hat ... Lt. Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur ist man bereits an der Sache dran, denn es sind mittlerweile doch schon eine Menge Beschwerden dort eingegangen ...

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## oliveer (19 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 069204572107*

Und dieser Nichtsnutz hat schon wieder zugeschlagen ...



> Wo warst du? Wir haben im Speed-Chat auf dich gewartet. Heute Abend treffen wir uns in Raum 3. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig! Also, bis später 069204572107



Bei der Bundesnetzagentur ist dieser Patient hinreichend bekannt, aber unternommen wird mal wieder nichts ...

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------

